# The Poetics of depersonalization



## Pit (Jul 6, 2010)

This is an interesting article I read in a philosophical and literary journal Logos # 11/12 1999 (21).
Logos - one of the oldest independent humanitarian issues that have arisen in post-Soviet period (published in 1991). The magazine continues the tradition of pro-Western, developing that intellectual line of Russian culture, which links it, in particular, with the pre-revolutionary "Logos" - International Yearbook for Philosophy of Culture, published in the early XX century.
The article contains many references to the classics of Russian literature, which you can read on the Internet. I can only say that the names and works mentioned in this article are the pillars of our literature and in many ways culture too.

You can read it in the original here:
http://www.ruthenia.ru/logos/number/1999_11_12/06.htm

If you notice a lack of clarity or inaccuracies in the translation, please let me know.



> Vadim Rudnev
> 
> The Poetics of depersonalization
> (L. Tolstoy and V. Shklovsky)
> ...


I do not read English books and materials about the depersonalization and do not know whether the world to this disease only as an illness. In any case, I think this article is very interesting.

...discuss?


----------

